# 7 Day sale @ The Car Company



## thecarcompanyni (Sep 8, 2014)

PH Neutral Snow Foam 5L £18.99 (REDUCED £16.00 WHILE STOCKS LAST)*

Bilberry Alloy Wheel Cleaner 5L £26.99 (REDUCED £22.50 WHILE STOCKS LAST)*

Dragons Breath 5L £64.99 (REDUCED £55.50 WHILE ST****S LAST)*

Beading Marvellous wax £34.99 (REDUCED £29.00 WHILE STOCKS LAST)*

Odour Eater 500ml Spray bottle £5.99

Leather Soap 500ml £8.99

Leather Protector 500ml Spray bottle £11.99

FREE DELEIVERY (within the greater Belfast area (15 miles ) from BT23 6BL
Or DPD next day delivery. 
ALL major credit/debit cards accepted.

The Car Company 028 90448540

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/snowfoam3.jpg.html]


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wish there was some 500ML or Litres on sale .


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

No offence but you need to be a sponsor, etc... To advertise on DW. 
It's only fair as others do. 

EDIT: Sorry, MDC250 below corrected me. Thanks. 

Just there is no identifier which may make some think it was okay to advertise when it isn't.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They are...!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4677237


----------



## thecarcompanyni (Sep 8, 2014)

_Steven67 said:


> Wish there was some 500ML or Litres on sale .


Hi Steven, if you give us a ring on 028 90448540 we should be able to help you.

Thanks Charles


----------



## bean_ni (Mar 2, 2014)

do you have a shop in belfast??


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

bean_ni - Unit 19B, Maryland Industrial Estate, Belfast


----------



## thecarcompanyni (Sep 8, 2014)

bean_ni said:


> do you have a shop in belfast??


Yes, we have the hole Valet Pro range in stock available at..
Unit 19B Maryland Industrial Estate.
Ballygowan Road.
Belfast 
BT23 6BL


----------



## bean_ni (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks didnt know!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

How much to post to Cork?
Might be interested in a 5l foam as I love the Valet pro stuff.


----------

